# Newbie Here - Deciding between partial and total



## gymbomom (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi there, after a long process my Afirma test came back as well as my other two biopsies as not benign, high percent chance of cancer, but not for sure malignant. Endo has me going to meet my surgeon on 11/14. 
He said I needed to decide between partial and total and he would support either one. 
Any advice you can give me would be great. I am leaning towards total because.

1. My younger sister is a Thyroid Cancer Survivor. Follicular that showed benign on biopsy, surgery to remove nodule for growth, benign frozen section, sent off to find out she DID have cancer, back to surgery and then treatment afterwards. 
2. I do have nodules in the other side, 2 - one large and one small. 
3, If there is "ANY" chance I am going to have the other side out - I would rather do it all at once.

Should I try to keep the other side, is it worth it with my family history and already having nodules on the other side?

I have tried to figure out what to expect after surgery since I would like to have it before the end of the year because of the deductible already being met. 
I know everyone's experiences are different, but how long where you in bed, at home, out of work.

Thank you for your advice.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, speaking from experience, in your situation, I believe I would recommend a total. You already know your odds of having cancer are high. My FNA was inconclusive, and I was told my odds of having cancer were about 5%. Well, guess what? I had to go in for that completion thyroidectomy a few weeks after my partial because my pathology did show cancer. Was that second surgery the end of the world? No...but it was rather inconvenient. In hindsight, I wish I had done the total the first time around.

You say "If there is ANY chance I am going to have the other side out - I would rather do it all at once." Well, everything you typed above that tells me that there's a pretty good chance you'll have to have the other side out. I'm thinking you already know your answer.

:hugs:

Welcome to the forum, by the way! Glad to have you here.


----------



## SuzieSocialWorker (Jul 9, 2013)

When in doubt, take it out!

Even if the other side is benign (for now), having nodules can present other issues aside from cancer so why not just be done with it?

As for timing, although it is slow growing and you'd probably be okay to wait, I was advised that this is a time to focus on health, not money.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I would also vote for a total.

I would also be interested in if you have antibodies or not? If you have an autoimmune condition, regulating medication post-op can be trickier...another reason for the total.


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

I vote for total, too.

I'm another one who had a partial and then completion surgery 6 weeks later. No, it wasn't the end of the world, but it was a pain having to have the same surgery twice. Also, I really did NOT feel well with half a thyroid. My test results were on the slide, but I suspect I would have had to endure months until they got "bad enough" to treat.

In answer to your other questions, 2 weeks off work (I'm a primary school teacher) and probably another 2 weeks to feel ok. Then it's a bit of a long haul to get the medication at the right level, but nothing which stops me doing most things I want to.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

gymbomom said:


> Hi there, after a long process my Afirma test came back as well as my other two biopsies as not benign, high percent chance of cancer, but not for sure malignant. Endo has me going to meet my surgeon on 11/14.
> He said I needed to decide between partial and total and he would support either one.
> Any advice you can give me would be great. I am leaning towards total because.
> 
> ...


You are leaning in the right direction. You need to put your head on your pillow every night w/o worry. Many here have had to go back a second time for another PT.

Also, if you leave part in, it is really really difficult to titrate your thyroxine replacement. And I do mean difficult.

I am sorry you have to experience this but am so glad you are here w/us.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If it were me I would go for the total.

You can live without a thyroid - and even saving 1/2 you may still need to be on replacements.


----------



## gymbomom (Oct 11, 2013)

Y'all are awesome. Thanks so much for making me feel like my thinking is accurate!

I just got a call from the surgeons office. The doctor reviewed my file my endo sent over and moved my apt from Nov 14 to this coming Monday. I'm glad and that also made me nervous.

As far as antibodies, I check out fine and normal function so far. My sister has Hashis AND my daughter who is 16 was diagnosed with Hashi's last year.

Again, really appreciate your positive feedback and information.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I'm late chiming in, but I have to agree on a total. Better to do it once and have it over with. Is a total an option for you? Best wishes!


----------



## gymbomom (Oct 11, 2013)

webster2 said:


> I'm late chiming in, but I have to agree on a total. Better to do it once and have it over with. Is a total an option for you? Best wishes!


Yes, my endo said he would support that and it was a good understandable decision. Thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## SuzieSocialWorker (Jul 9, 2013)

Don't worry about moving the appointment date up, they likely did that as a favor to you and were able to get you in quicker based on the affirma results, so that you have less time to worry


----------



## kristiemarie (Oct 7, 2013)

I'd go total. One because you are most likely going to have to manage yourself in one way or another with medicine for the rest of you life anyway and more importantly you understand your risk of cancer. It's like the women who have voluntary mastectomies because of the history of cancer in their families. We can't really understand their choice until it's us in the drivers seat but I can sure see the reasoning behind it.


----------



## gymbomom (Oct 11, 2013)

Update

Met with my surgeon last week. Absolutely loved him. It was a surgery day for him and he came in to his office just to see me. We were the only ones there and spent an hour with him. He is an ENT and does a few of these a week. Talked about each step of the process and different things he does to minimize the risks. 
He said he likes to be conservative, but he said having to remove the other side would be in my future at some point. So, we decided to do it now. 
Surgery is scheduled for November 6.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

He sounds great, gymbomom! My surgeon was an ENT, too, and he was wonderful. Patient, detailed, calm--I felt totally comfortable with him.


----------

